# Barking in Crate



## shandra (Mar 18, 2007)

Our twins, Hero and Honey, are eleven weeks old and crate training is going extremely well - thank you to those who have helped with this process. However, within the past three days Hero - who is the best at going into his crate without any hesitancy - starts barking instantly and won't stop until he exhausts himself and falls asleep (approximately 15 to 20 minutes). We have been sitting outside the crates with the puppies to help them adjust and to keep up the positive reinforcement but it's getting too hard with the constant barking. After reading through the forum I found that "ignoring the negative behavior" is suggested so as of this morning I started moving his crate into a separate room when he begins barking and only open the door after the barking ceases. This is very hard on everyone (especially his sister) and I'm not sure I've seen any change as he still barks until exhaustion. I'm worried about this becoming a routine with him. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cover the crate as soon as he barks. One bark = too bad, no peek hole for you!

If the barking keeps up, whack the crate with your hand. Say nothing, just whack. The idea is to startle the dog.

Calm praise after a min or so of being quiet. Only ever let out when he's quiet. 

Hope that helps!

-Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She took the words out of my mouth. Ditto. I have a frying pan I use to wack crates LOL I usually only have to do it once. I don't speak when I do it... the crate is covered.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha! Yeah, I've used a sauce pan, or I whack the crate with my foot - but only if I'm wearing a shoe!

-S

P.S. Shandra, since you have littermates, I recommend you read this article. It's really good: Living with Littermates


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah I learned my lesson- don't kick a crate without your ****-kickers on! Ouch  LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ok so I have only crate trained one puppy before so am no expert on the matter but isn't the idea to make the crate into a nice, safe, den-like atmosphere for the pup...would kicking/rattling/whacking with a frying pan not scare the absolute CRAP out of a young puppy and really create the opposite feelings towards being in the crate? I mean...these pups are young..and clearly upset about being in the crate in the first place, so making a very loud noise and having the whole thing rattle around them is not something I would want my pup to go through! I guess the only reason it stops them is through fear of it happening again :-(

I wuld guess as your pup is barking for 15/20 mins at present, that this time will gradually decrease as he gets used to it more...he is still so young and it is all so new to him...for now I would just keep times in crates very short and keep doing what you are doing...ignoring him until he is quiet. This worked with my rather vocal puppy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Usual it startles them into silence... and then I praise them or give them a goodie or treat. The idea is to show them that making noise never works. It's wasteful, and it will never get you anything you want. For me, and maybe Stephanie too (as I think she also rents) barking and screaming cannot be allowed to go on. Even if I didn't rent, I wouldn't allow it. 

NEVER yell at the dog then crate him as punishment, though. 

I have crated trained loads of dogs- probably nearly 100 of many agies doing foster work- and I haven't had any ill effects from the cover and smack the crate method. All my dogs except my Whippet whom I never ever crated (didn't have to) actually like their crates.

Good points to consider, though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's just to startle -- to jump start the "quiet" process so you can give the praise/reward. I think that's far better than when people give up b/c they can't stand the sound of the cryiing - or worse, when people let the pup out for crying.

When I whack, it's ONLY until the pup is quiet. I think the whack/noise would only make the crate itself a scary place if you went all psycho on the crate and kept whacking once the pup was quiet.

I *never* associate the crate with punishment. Even if I'm at my wits end over something that's happened I still say, "Good boy... go in your house" and toss in a treat. 

Of course, you also do lots to make the crate a great place - meals in the crate, treats in the crate, etc. 

And yes, I do rent an apartment so I have to incorporate a bit of an avesive when it comes to bratty barking in the crate b/c it could get us kicked out! But like Jenna, all my dogs love their crates and when I leave dogs loose, I usually come home to find them in crates with the doors open.

I know the whcak theory *sounds* bad, but I really don't think it is. Plus, remember that the crate is covered, so they don't know where the whack came from... and you have to have good timing so that they associate the whack/noise WITH the barking. 

-Stephanie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Exactly...


----------



## shandra (Mar 18, 2007)

*Thanks for the ideas*

Thank you for the idea FlyingQuizini & AquaClaraCanines - I'll look into this method if Hero doesn't stop the constant barking (he's asleep right now poor thing). Also, thanks for the article suggestion!

Emma&Tilly - my first reaction is to agree with you because I keep associating Hero's barking with a crying infant who is just trying to have his needs met in the only way he knows how but it truly is getting out of control. Covering his crate may be just the thing. I'll keep you all updated.


----------

